# Dilemma, need input.



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok guys, I'm a little concerned. 
Currently I have a HOB overflow. I'm really not liking this thing to much. Only because it kinda scares me a bit. So I was wondering what if I just got rid of my sump and got a really good protein skimmer? 

Currently the only things I have in my sump are: return pump, media bag with activated carbon and my heater. I have a seaclone 150 skimmer but it's total crap so I don't even use it. Not too mention it came with my tank so I don't know how old it is. 

I wish I could get my tank drilled but all sides are tempered. 
So would a good skimmer and my LR be enough? Or would I have to get a Power filter aswell if I getting rid of my sump?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You might be able to get away with a really good HOB skimmer -look into the Deltec HOBs.


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> You might be able to get away with a really good HOB skimmer -look into the Deltec HOBs.


Here's what I had in mind 
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem.aspx?idproduct=UJ1151&idCartRow=23607498&isKit=0


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

///PY_M3 said:


> Or would I have to get a Power filter aswell if I getting rid of my sump?


Forget about Power filter. I tried many of them and they produce bubbles, which will blow on your lights (I assume your tank is open). I even tried H.O.T magnum which has outlet below the water level it also does not work for good

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

sig said:


> Forget about Power filter. I tried many of them and they produce bubbles, which will blow on your lights (I assume your tank is open). I even tried H.O.T magnum which has outlet below the water level it also does not work for good


By open you mean no lid? I have a glass lid with cut outs on the back portion.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you sure the sides of your tank are tempered? Typically only the bottom is.


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Are you sure the sides of your tank are tempered? Typically only the bottom is.


Unfortunately there was a sticker on the bottom stating all sides :-(


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

///PY_M3 said:


> Unfortunately there was a sticker on the bottom stating all sides :-(


That's pretty rare. What is the manufacturer of the tank? Have you considered buying a pre-drilled tank and swapping everything over?


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> That's pretty rare. What is the manufacturer of the tank? Have you considered buying a pre-drilled tank and swapping everything over?


To be honest I have no idea. Tank was bought used. But I am guessing it's quite old as the couple had gave me everything they had to go with it and the test kit they gave me expired in 2005!

I have contemplated switching over but it would be just too much of a hassle.

Plus I'm planning to move out of my moms apartment in or within a year to a condo and I'd like to switch to a smaller reef tank once I get my feet wet with this one.


----------



## ///PY_M3 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok so I've ordered the AquaMaxx protein skimmer. I shall give a review once I receive it. I've heard good things about it so I'm hoping I don't get disappointed!


----------

